# What is this almost pretty algae?



## oliverpool (18 Mar 2015)

As the title says What is this algae? It almost glows. 

I got a new wood and I was thinking of leaving this algae in place. But as with algae, you worry it suddenly ends up everywhere!

Its the furry green thing on the top right on the first pic.










On the right side of the wood.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 Mar 2015)

My guess is Cladophora. Gives your wood a nice natural patina.


----------



## john dory (18 Mar 2015)

Green beard algae


----------



## Christos Ioannou (18 Mar 2015)

john dory said:


> Green beard algae


+1

Had this in a previous setup on rocks. I think it turned black after a while so it won't be so appealing then...
It was contained on rocks.


----------



## oliverpool (18 Mar 2015)

john dory said:


> Green beard algae



So its actually BBA just green in color!     I hate BBA!


----------



## john dory (18 Mar 2015)

Gba is better than bba
Lol


----------



## dw1305 (18 Mar 2015)

Hi all, 





Mr. Teapot said:


> My guess is Cladophora. Gives your wood a nice natural patina.


 I'm pretty sure "Mr Teapot" is right and it is a _Cladophora_ sp. 

An easy way to tell is by touch, _Cladophora_ has quite tough threads which feel gritty, even though they are really fine. Green beard algae would be similar in colour, but much softer to the touch.

It is definitely a "green algae" (Chlorophyta), rather than a red like BBA. It is only the green algae that are bright "grass" green colour. This is because they have the same photosynthetic pigments as <"all mosses, ferns and higher plants">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Mick.Dk (18 Mar 2015)

I had this in my 800 l. home tank; allmost all wood covered - very nice appearance. It's not that fast-spreading, though.
This tank was direct inspiration for using Cladophora-balls, tied to wood, when  designing the set-up for the two big PAH-tanks, some of UKAPS members did about 1 1/2 year ago.


----------



## oliverpool (19 Mar 2015)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,  I'm pretty sure "Mr Teapot" is right and it is a _Cladophora_ sp.
> 
> An easy way to tell is by touch, _Cladophora_ has quite tough threads which feel gritty, even though they are really fine. Green beard algae would be similar in colour, but much softer to the touch.
> 
> ...



Now I am worried    I do not recall ever having Clado before. And I see many declaring its the worst kind of algae way worse then BBA.  Hmm.... should I just let it be to see if it spreads quickly or stays in place?   I am still to complete my rescape and wonder about the potential of it speading quickly.


----------



## dw1305 (19 Mar 2015)

Hi all,





oliverpool said:


> And I see many declaring its the worst kind of algae, way worse then BBA


 I don't think anything eats it, and because it is a green algae conditions that favour its growth also favour the growth of the your plants. 





Mr. Teapot said:


> Gives your wood a nice natural patina.





Mick.Dk said:


> I had this in my 800 l. home tank; allmost all wood covered - very nice appearance. It's not that fast-spreading, though. This tank was direct inspiration for using Cladophora- balls, tied to wood, when designing the set-up for the two big PAH-tanks, some of UKAPS members did about 1 1/2 year ago.


Personally I'm with "Mick.Dk" & "Mr Teapot", I like it, and <"I think it adds to the look of the aquarium".>

Just don't think of it as "algae", but as the wholly beneficial <"Periphyton">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## alto (19 Mar 2015)

I also had some on wood, it's really quite lovely, didn't spread in my tank over the year or so, unfortunately lost it with rescapes & not being careful to not let it dry out


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Mar 2015)

Yep, my initial thought is Cladophora too...looks good.


----------



## oliverpool (23 Mar 2015)

Things are still going well.  I will be doing another rescape to remove the rest of the plants that I do not want followed by some cleaning of part of the substrate and a huge water change. Keeping a real sharp lookout for the Cladophora to ensure it does not suddenly spread!  

1. Good thing is that my GSA seems to have almost subside. 

2. One spot of BGA near the soil seems to be subsiding as well. 

3. I have been increasing my MP10 flow bit by bit and its at a level that it is starting to move my substrate below it. Had to back off somewhat. I still feel that flow could still be better. But am unsure how to go about it without making it rough for the fishes. 

I am still unable to tell if the clado is growing or lessening.


----------

